# automatic can't shift out of park



## viodea (Dec 11, 2005)

I have a 93 Sentra SE-R. I've been having problem with the shifting out of park lately. I can't press the button on the shifter to release from park.
Once I could get out of it by rocking the car back and forth to unlock it. The other time just wait long enough while the car is running.

Does anyone has similar problem and how to fix it?
I didn't have a user manual when I bought the car used. Is there a way to unlock it other than press the button on the shifter?

thanks


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Do you hear the lockout solenoid click when you hit the brake?


----------



## viodea (Dec 11, 2005)

I worked again after my wife warm the car up for 10 mins or so and started to move the shifter back and forth. Anyway, I still want to find out the root cause.

I don't think it's the solenoid because it works most of the time. Maybe just going but not dead yet.
Is the solenoid close to the shifter or brake? Is it visible?

thanks


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Its inside the shifter somewhere. You should feel/hear it click when you hit the brake with the car running. My car will let me shift out of park without hitting the brake if the key is in the accessory position. See if that works on yours.


----------



## viodea (Dec 11, 2005)

i r teh noobz said:


> Its inside the shifter somewhere. You should feel/hear it click when you hit the brake with the car running. My car will let me shift out of park without hitting the brake if the key is in the accessory position. See if that works on yours.


cool. I'll try that. thanks


----------



## bestb12injersey (Sep 11, 2007)

can you show me a pic of an automatic ser i ve never seen an automatic ser because they came manual. not to disrespect you or insault your intellegence, it could be the shifter cable. oil it up with some pb blaster move it back and forth


----------



## viodea (Dec 11, 2005)

Do you want to see a picture of the car or the shifter?


----------

